# In Search of a new fork - Trek T900 to accommodate the UrbaNext Electric Front Wheel



## workbench (Mar 6, 2017)

My Son and I have really enjoying our Trek Tandem T900. Since I got it about a year ago, I have added, rear disc brakes, riser handle bar and swapped out the grip shifter to Shimano Trigger Shifters.

My latest upgrade is the UrbaNext Electric front wheel. Well it was supposed to be simple as a front wheel swap and it was until I had to install the battery. The bottom of the fork has an extra tip that is preventing the install of the battery. Bottom line I need a new fork. Does anyone know which fork (I don't need suspension) will fit the Trek T900 with disc brake tabs?

Thanks,
Tandem Rider

Link to the electric wheel https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/934648866/urbanx-convert-any-bike-to-an-electric-bike-in-60


----------



## Sam Jones (Feb 25, 2005)

Not sure if I understand the problem BUT can't your just grind or file off the offending "tip" to get clearance?


----------



## workbench (Mar 6, 2017)

Good point...I also want to add disc brakes to the front wheel... so I want to replace the fork with disc brake tabs.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Nobody is going to be able to tell you which fork will fit. You've got an odd fitment problem and you're just going to have to try many forks until you find one that works.


----------



## workbench (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks. I appreciate the feedback. I am going to start by trying out the Nashbar Disc/V-Brake Compatible Cyclocross/Touring/Hybrid Bike Fork.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Any old China fork (nee: Nashbar) isn't necessarily going to be up to the stress of tandem duty. Even a tandem without off-road potential will still have the weight of a tandem, nevermind the stress of stopping a tandem adding a front disc brake. And on top of that you're adding the stress of an electric front wheel. 

If you can't get validation of the fork via the manufacturer, buy from a reputable tandem outfitter that can steer you in the right direction. MTBTandems.com is one such place.


----------



## workbench (Mar 6, 2017)

Thank you for the advice and letting me know ab out MTBTandems.com. I will reach out to them.


----------

